# DIY speakers for our living room



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

While I am waiting for my friend to return this fall to help me make some DIY Klipsch/Synergy horns for the theater... I decided to get to work on a pair of speakers for our living room which right now is using my JBL surrounds as main channels. The new speakers will be the Inlow horns. Here is a review on them...http://www.tnt-audio.com/casse/paper_mache_horns_e.html

Over the next few weeks I will be gathering the materials to build the turntable assembly for the horn mold. Hopefully I can source most of it close to where we live. I am currently looking at bass bin design for the horns too. I have a few simple designs I am thinking of...

1: 2 15" woofers in a sealed rectangular box which will also hold the horn
2: 1 15" woofer in a sealed square box which will hold the horn.
3: 2 15" woofers in an open baffle array with the horn supported on top of the array

I really like the 2 woofer setup, but I would ideally like to have the center of the horn at ear level, and 2 15" woofers will def put it about 10" too high from a typical seat. Would it work to just aim the center of the horn to ear level at the mlp?
The alternative is to use a singe woofer box, but then I am worried about our cat as the horns are made of paper mache.

I am really looking forward to making these as they will not be expensive, and from. What I have heard they sound awesome. I will use my woofers if they are up to the part.. The woofers I have are the Eminence Kappa-15C 15" Driver 4 Ohm. I know the 4ohm version would work better with 2 than with 1, but they were purchased with the plan to use a pair in each synergy horn.I have 100w B&O amp modules for the woofers.

Suggestions...Will the woofers work well in a box or open baffle?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have even thought of making 2 towers of 15" woofers, and attach the horns to the side of the towers... What do you think?

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

This idea might be a no go now...We looked at a house today, and my wife wants it. She said if we had our proceeds from our current house she would buy it. Our current house is pending sale now.

This house would mean my HT would be In the living room. One side of the room is floor to ceiling glasss with the ceiling being 2 stories high. Stone floors, and stucco walls, and ceiling. Plus the rear would open up to the kitchen.

I think I can make it work, but I am not sure about 7 Klipsch k402 synergy style horns, and def no way on the paper horns. I think I could do 5 Synergy horns, and then4 to 5 ceiling speakers for atmos though.


----------



## jororaitchev (Jan 24, 2017)

ellisr63 said:


> This ... One side of the room is floor to ceiling glasss with the ceiling being 2 stories high. Stone floors, and stucco walls, and ceiling. Plus the rear would open up to the kitchen.......


I think you'll have a problem with acoustics, so much glass ...
I doubt that thick curtains and blinds will be able to make up for it.
Your idea of many additional speakers needs to be rethought.
Can not you build a special cinema room, and listen to the stereo in the living room?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish that I could build a dedicated room, but we do not have the money to do that. I am hoping to find a better house before our house closes. I found a couple of other potential houses last night...keeping my fingers crossed that I can find a better house for a home theater.


----------



## jororaitchev (Jan 24, 2017)

I wish you luck!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We have submitted an offer on a different house...this is the room we will be using. It is about 19' x 30' (kitchen bar to windows) with a 31' boveda ceiling. This will be a multipurpose room with a 200" diagonal screen. Speakers, and screen will be on the window end. The screen will lower down in front of the front 3 channels. I am thi king 5 Synergy speakers will be all I have room for.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Our offer was accepted...Looks like this will be our new home theater/2 channel room. I just ordered 3 75' XLR cables for the front 3 channels. For the time being the 14 channel power amp/crossovers will be by the speakers, and eventually it will be dismantled into smaller amps mounted to the horn synergy speakers. I also have $600 in Roxul Rockboard on the way to use for sound panels. For the time being I will use my JBL surround speakers for the front 3 channels...until we get the synergy horns built, and once they are done I will decide what to do about a sub. I might just go with a small sub, and some bass shakers to keep the noise from traveling from our house. The rack of equipment will be in another room, and the turntable will be close to the front 3 channels. I am thinking of getting a 2 channel preamp for when we want to listen to the turntable with some sort of switch to change from 2 channel to the AVP when needed.


----------



## jororaitchev (Jan 24, 2017)

Congratulations on the acquisition of this new precios!
Wishes for many positive moments!
Joro

P.S.
One tip, if you allow me, I gave it to many of my clients and they were always very happy, because they save money from designer services.
Make an accurate model of the room in scale!
Then out of some sheet of paper cut / in scale / make all the interior furniture.Place them on the pad and shuffle them until you get the best possible placement. Simple and very effective! Do it with every room and you will always get the best possible furniture layout.


----------



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am not familiar with those horns, but I use the Oris 150 and Oris 250 horns in my media room. I previously used an open baffle setup with subwoofers for the low end, but recently finished three DIY dual 15" ported enclosures. My goal was to obtain a true two way 20hz-20khz....or close to that. With some EQ, I was able to get there. Today I finished adding the grilles. The enclosures are large, 12 cu. ft., but in my dedicated media room they are not a problem.

The drivers I used are Eminence Kappalite 3015LF which I have had for years. Although I loved the clean sound of the OB, it just cannot cover the entire low end for main speakers. I finally decided to go back to a ported enclosure and am very glad I did. 

Good luck with your project.


----------



## Nina265 (Apr 11, 2019)

ellisr63 said:


> Our offer was accepted...Looks like this will be our new home theater/2 channel room. I just ordered 3 75' XLR cables for the front 3 channels. For the time being the 14 channel power amp/crossovers will be by the speakers, and eventually it will be dismantled into smaller amps mounted to the horn synergy speakers. I also have $600 in Roxul Rockboard on the way to use for sound panels. For the time being I will use my JBL surround speakers for the front 3 channels...until we get the synergy horns built, and once they are done I will decide what to do about a sub. I might just go with a small sub, and some bass shakers to keep the noise from traveling from our house. The rack of equipment will be in another room, and the turntable will be close to the front 3 channels. I am thinking of getting a 2 channel preamp for when we want to listen to the turntable with some sort of switch to change from 2 channel to the AVP when needed.


Hi,
Congratulations and good luck on your project!


Dafont Showbox Adam4adam


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Update: I just snagged a pair of k402s...now I have 3 of them, and can mod them for Synergy style horns. I hope to start on them after the first of the year. We will need to make the mounts for the drivers, cut the horns for the ports, and make the cabinets. The longest timeframe will be on the cabinets I think...carpenter's are sometimes backlogged around here.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

For future use


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

For future use


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

For future


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

For future use


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Speakers are done and tuned...I am posting a few pics.
Center back side, Center side, Right channel, Right Rear, Right front, and left channel side (completed), front stage with Center Channel in cabinet,
























































front stage from loft


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Measurements from 1 meter


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I like that cabinet finish.


----------

